# Anything Biting in the Surf



## Makbarracuda (Dec 9, 2009)

I'll be up real close to the Delaware border. Im gonna use fish finder rigs and maybe some homemade heavy duty bottom rigs with bobbers for blues. My casting rod is gonna be out of action this trip.......so.....Who is catching what, and what are they using? 
Thanks


----------



## ewe105 (Sep 28, 2009)

anything??


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Not much being caught. A few resident schoolie striper.


----------



## MDubious (May 10, 2008)

55 they come alive


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Makbarracuda said:


> I'll be up real close to the Delaware border. Im gonna use fish finder rigs and maybe some homemade heavy duty bottom rigs with bobbers for blues. My casting rod is gonna be out of action this trip.......so.....Who is catching what, and what are they using?
> Thanks



They're catching some mostly schoolie size stripers in DE and MD (AI) lately. I'll be hitting DE surf this weekend to test out some bloodworms...

Good thing is 28" or greater, 2 fish per day, no closed season...

Sandcrab


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Hey Ron*

Does Delaware require a license to fish from the surf now?


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

http://www.fw.delaware.gov/Fisheries/Pages/Fishing license FAQs.aspx

Yep..

Sandcrab


----------

